# New series of books (new to me) by Angela M. Sanders



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2015)

I found these by taking an offer from The Book Bub for a freebie.  Usually, they aren't that good, but I am on the picky side since I fell in love with another series or two.  Now it's like I'm searching for something even similar.  The freebie is so great to read, I am loving it so far.  There is something about the author and how she writes I am biased about though.  She "I think" from Portland Oregon, and so, is writing about all these places, street names etc. of a city I know well  The main character owns a vintage clothing store.

It didn't sound fun, but it is, and it's more on the serious side of mystery sleuthing.  Anyway, if anyone has a reader and wants to get this freebie, it's still at that "price" and the book is like 269 pages so not huge, but I would recommend it  Free is such a good price denise


----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, Denice. I got it from Amazon kindle. No cost for first volume. $2.99 for additional copies.  Pappy


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2015)

Awesome pappy, I hope you like it  Do you have Bookbub notifies?  They tell you a list of free books for the day.  They list from Amazon, Barnes & Noble but I can't think of who else, maybe one or two other stores  here's the addy for the email notifies  That's how I found Angela's series Be sure to read at the bottom of their page, tells you to pick out what you want to get notifies on, etc.

https://www.bookbub.com/home/


----------

